# "National Fish Habitat Action Plan



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
April 21, 2006

CONTACT: Mary Dettloff 517-335-3014

MEDIA ADVISORY

New National Plan to Protect, Restore and Enhance Fish Habitat

"National Fish Habitat Action Plan" Aims to Reverse Persistent Decline in Aquatic Populations

On April 24, a diverse coalition of organizations -- from local watershed and fishing groups to state and federal agencies and others -- will introduce the National Fish Habitat Action Plan to protect, restore and enhance fish and aquatic communities through partnerships that foster fish habitat conservation.

This action plan is unprecedented in size and scope, and in the diversity of its supporters. Much like the North American Waterfowl Management Plan, a highly successful conservation program for waterfowl and other wildlife, the National Fish Habitat Action Plan will ensure that healthy fish and other aquatic species and their habitat will remain for future generations to enjoy.

For more information about the National Fish Habitat Action Plan, visit www.fishhabitat.org.


----------

